# I need advice on fryers please!!!



## newbistro (Jan 28, 2012)

I am opening a bistro and i am currently working on my kitchen design and layout.  I have decided on buying a deep fryer with a double tank.  But i am not sure if a counter top variety or a stand up would be better for what we are doing. I am considering a counter top electric for the extra space and from what i have read electric seems more energy efficient.  Can anyone list the operating differences between a standup and a counter top fryer?  Also does an oil filtration system work with a counter top model?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Recovery time.

The bigger the tank, the more oil there is, and the faster the recovery time is.  Gas fryers have a faster recovery time compared to electric.

Countertop jobbies are only good for the occasional order of fries, or for non-frozen stuff like apple fritters and donuts.

There are a zillion different oil filtration systems, from paper-cone-in-a-china-cap, to plumbed-in free-standing pump units.

Pay close attention to filtration units, many kitchen accidents happen while cleaning the fryer.  Those stupid open-vat pump systems with the hot oil exposed is extremely dangerous.

Hope this helps


----------



## maggiefsw (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi there,

First, congrats on the new bistro! So, you've researched that electric fryers are more efficient than gas and you are asking what the operating differences are between full size (stand up) and countertop models, and whether or not a countertop model can use an oil filtration system.

I agree with you that electric is more efficient, but I can also see how that term is relative. As far as recovery goes, BTU's are BTU's (British Thermal Units - used to measure the amount of energy needed to heat one pound of water, one degree F (read here.) And BTU's are the same whether they are gas or electric. This means that fryers with similar BTU outputs should all have similar recovery rates. Also, recovery time depends on the type of oil used, type of products fried and how fast batches are dropped in the oil.

*Operating Differences*

The main difference (other than size) is in the fryer's "cool zone." This is an area in the fry tank where the oil is cooler than the oil in the cooking zone. The cool zone is the area where sediment or burnt product can safely collect. A fryer with a cool zone allows a product to cook fully without burning or transferring flavor. 

Full-size (stand up) models, due to their size and height, have large cool zones.
Countertop models do not have large cool zones.
Countertop models are not ideal for breaded products or high production use.
Countertop models are great for French fries or light appetizers.
Countertop models should not be used for high-production use.
*Filtration*

Countertop fryers can only use portable filtration systems as they are not available with built-in filtration. So yes, oil filtration will work, but it will require a separate purchase and set-up.

And for a little added info, here's a quick and dirty break down of the efficiency difference in gas vs. electric fryers:

*Gas*

Gas is typically the cheaper utility (although this is subject to change.)
Gas fryers heat up faster than electric fryers and can reach higher oil temperatures.
Gas fryers heat up the metal container holding the oil, which then heats up the oil.
Gas fryers tend to be 35-50% efficient in transferring the amount of energy burned into heat that reaches the oil.
*Electric*

Electric fryers have elements that are immersed in the oil and heat up the oil internally.
Electric fryers have a higher rate of efficiency of energy produced that heats the oil (close to 100% efficient.)
Electric fryers are more portable if the configuration of how your kitchen layout should change.
Hope this helps and good luck on the new bistro!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Electric fryers are also harder to clean (crud and scale caught between the elements).

In virtually every commercial kitchen, a fryer requires a ventilation system (hood) and fire suppression system (ansul).  Gas or electric, they are only moveable/portable  under the hood.


----------



## jsecunda (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi:

Cutting to the chase, let's say you're looking for a 10-15 lb. commercial electric/120v model and are willing to pay more for higher quality.

Are there brands to avoid or, alternatively, seek out?  Are there online vendors that are better than others to buy from?

Thanks for any help you can give me.

Regards,

JS


----------

